# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Guests Welcome To Debate Here, No Registration Required!

## CaseyJones

well start talking guests... sound out about Syria

----------


## Unregistered

test

----------


## CaseyJones

^ that was me just seeing how this works

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## compromise

Nice to have a forum where guests can debate with members.

----------


## devil21

Interesting idea.  Sure hope the mods eat their Wheaties if this guest forum gets legs.

----------


## KEEF

Casey,

Maybe change the title thread to "guest welcome for debate..." or something along those lines.  When I go to tweet it, the only thing that goes out is Cool and then the RonPaulforums...

----------


## KEEF

Scratch what I just previously suggested.  I just tweeted the sticky thread

RT https://twitter.com/G_fasciatus/stat...50559868313601

----------


## CaseyJones

> Casey,
> 
> Maybe change the title thread to "guest welcome for debate..." or something along those lines.  When I go to tweet it, the only thing that goes out is Cool and then the RonPaulforums...


good idea, done

----------


## KEEF

> good idea, done


Tweet looks good now.
https://twitter.com/G_fasciatus/stat...70812980277248

----------


## malkusm

C'mon you cowards, come fight us!

----------


## tod evans

Surely there aren't 8,000 NSA punks trolling the forums?

----------


## pcosmar

> Surely there aren't 8,000 NSA punks trolling the forums?


They don't want to post and give themselves away.

----------


## Unregistered

Not. Skeerd, just posted a new thread.

----------


## MrGoose

I think the waiting for approval for guest posts should be removed. It seems a lot like censorship. I know you are probably worried about trolls, but I think that could be dealt with traditional moderation.

----------


## Putin on the ritz

I was wondering what is Ron Paul's view towards Putin. Putin is an Orthodox Christian, and Ron Paul is a Christian. Does this commonality they have play any role in Dr. Paul's support of Putin?

----------


## pcosmar

> I was wondering what is Ron Paul's view towards Putin. Putin is an Orthodox Christian, and Ron Paul is a Christian. Does this commonality they have play any role in Dr. Paul's support of Putin?


*"Peace, commerce, and honest friendship with all nations — entangling alliances with none."* 

Dr. Paul has quoted Thomas Jefferson often.

----------


## sanaqueen

hello friends 
How are you?
my self is Sana from Pakistan.

----------


## Thinking is Good

> test


Government Shutdown?   BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Unregistered

Debate away

----------


## oyarde

> hello friends 
> How are you?
> my self is Sana from Pakistan.


What city ?

----------


## oyarde

> Debate away


None of that for me , just cracked the days first beer , not going to ruin it .

----------


## Jackson

> What city ?


As Rand & Ted Paul say "NOT 1 PENNY MORE TO PAKISTAN"

Pakistan collaborate with Jihadists and the Islamic Caliphate movement against the real United States of America and fine citizens of the nation. Obama funds Pakistan because he is in bed with the Brotherhood. Pakistan hid OBL in other wording Osama Bin Ladin, PUBLIC ENEMY NO.1 of United States.

Pakistan are no better than IRAN or PALESTINE - they hate America & freedom.

----------


## pcosmar

> "NOT 1 PENNY MORE TO PAKISTAN"


They used to make some nice Hashish,, I would scrape up a couple bucks for some of that.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> They used to make some nice Hashish,, I would scrape up a couple bucks for some of that.


Money bomb?

----------


## Unregistered

I think Syrian Government is hopeless, too bad for the people of that country

----------


## pcosmar

> I think Syrian Government is hopeless, too bad for the people of that country


I think the US government is hopeless. God help us all.

----------


## Origanalist

> I think the US government is hopeless. God help us all.


Same old same old.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> As Rand & Ted Paul say "NOT 1 PENNY MORE TO PAKISTAN"
> 
> Pakistan collaborate with Jihadists and the Islamic Caliphate movement against the real United States of America and fine citizens of the nation. Obama funds Pakistan because he is in bed with the Brotherhood. Pakistan hid OBL in other wording Osama Bin Ladin, PUBLIC ENEMY NO.1 of United States.
> 
> Pakistan are no better than IRAN or PALESTINE -* they hate America & freedom.*


  If you want to see real hatred of America and freedom, look no further than the government and the cronies it represents.

----------


## Unregistered

Wats up

----------


## Slutter McGee

> Wats up


just chillin bud. you?

----------


## food for thought

I would like to see Gun Control Advocates in Washington, D.C. retire from politics and court. They havent done anything good for this country as far as I am concerned. They need to check out JUST A FEW OF THE QUOTES from our founding fathers and follow their advise on the subject. AFTER ALL, THEY WROTE THE CONSTITUTION! 

 arms discourage and keep the invader and plunderer in awe, and preserve order in the world as well as property. Horrid mischief would ensue were (the law-abiding) deprived the use of them. -Thomas Paine. 

On every question of construction (of the Constitution) let us carry ourselves back to the time when the Constitution was adopted, recollect the spirit manifested in the debates, and instead of trying what meaning may be squeezed out of the text, or invented against it, conform to the probable one in which it was passed. -Thomas Jefferson, letter to William Johnson, June 12, 1823, The Complete Jefferson, p322. 

Experience hath shewn, that even under the best forms [of government] those entrusted with power have, in time, and by slow operations, perverted it into tyranny. -Thomas Jefferson, Bill for the More General diffusion of Knowledge (1778). 

To disarm the people (is) the best and most effectual way to enslave them -George Mason, 3 Elliot, Debates at 380. 

The best we can hope for concerning the people at large is that they be properly armed. -Alexander Hamilton, The Federalist Papers at 184-B. 

Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who approaches that jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. Whenever you give up that force, you are ruinedThe great object is that every man be armed. Everyone who is able might have a gun.: -Patrick Henry. 

Is life so dear, or peace so sweet, as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take, but as for me, give me liberty or give me death! -Patrick Henry 

To preserve liberty it is essential that the whole body of the people always possess arms and be taught alike, especially when young, how to use them -Richard Henry Lee writing in Letters from the Federal Farmer to the Republic (1787-1788). 

The Constitution shall never be construed to authorize Congress to prevent the people of the United States, who are peaceable citizens, from keeping their own arms. -Samuel Adams, debates & Proceedings in the Convention of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, 86-87. 

the people have a right to keep and bear arms. -Patrick Henry and George Mason, Elliot, Debates at 185. 

The right of the people to keep and beararms shall not be infringed. A well regulated militia, composed of the people, trained to arms, is the best and most natural defense of a free country -James Madison, I Annals of Congress 434 (June 8, 1789). 

A militia, when properly formed, are in fact the people themselves and include all men capable of bearing arms. -Richard Henry Lee, Additional Letters from the Federal Farmer (1788) at 169. 

The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males at least 17 years of age -Title 10, Section 311 of the U.S. Code.  

The people are nor to be disarmed of their weapons. They are left in full possession of them. -Zachariah Johnson, 3 Elliot, Debates at 646. 

No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms. -Thomas Jefferson, Proposal Virginia Constitution, 1 T. Jefferson Papers, 334 (C.J. Boyd, Ed., 1950). 

If the representatives of the people betray their constituents, there is then no recourse left but in the exertion of that original right of self defense which is paramount to all positive forms of government,..-
Alexander Hamilton, The Federalist (#28) . 

As civil rulers, not having their duty to the people duly before them, may attempt to tyrannize, and as the military forces which must be occasionally raised to defend our country, might pervert their power to the injury of their fellow citizens, the people are confirmed by the article in their right to keep and bear their private arms. -Tench Coxe, Remarks on the First Part of the Amendments to the Federal Constitution, under the pseudonym A Pennsylvanian in the Philadelphia Federal Gazette, June 18, 1989 at col. 1. 

The right of the people to keep and bear arms has been recognized by the General Government; but the best security of that right after all is, the military spirit, that taste for martial exercises, which has always distinguished the free citizens of these States Such men form the best barrier to the liberties of America. -gazette of the United States, October 14, 1789. 

Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed; as they are in almost every kingdom of Europe, the supreme power in America cannot enforce unjust laws by the sword: because the whole body of the people are armed and constitute a superior force to any band of regular troops that can be, on any pretense, raised by the United States. Noah Webster An Examination into the Leading Principles of the Federal Constitution (1787) in Pamphlets to the Constitution of the United States (P. Ford, 1888)

They that can give up liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety. -Benjamin Franklin, Historical Review of Pennsylvania. 

The legitimate powers of government extend to such acts(only) as they are injurious to others. -Thomas Jefferson, Notes on the State of Virginia (1781-1785) . 

I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people, except for a few public officials. -George Mason, 3 Elliot, Debates at 425-426. 

The Constitution of most of our states (and of the United States) assert that all power is inherent in the people; that they may exercise it by themselves; that it is their right and duty to be at all times armed.
-Thomas Jefferson. 

(The Constitution preserves) the advantage of being armed which Americans possess over the people of almost every other nation(where) the governments are afraid to trust the people with arms. -James Madison. 

Laws that forbid the carrying of arms disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man. -Thomas Jefferson, quoting Cesare Beccaria. 

Arms in the hands of citizens (may) be used at individual
 discretion in private self defense -John Adams, A defense of the
 Constitutions of the Government of the USA, 471 (1788).
 

Finally, if you still dont believe in the 2nd Am., maybe a few of these quotes will make you think twice: 

This year will go down in history. For the first time, a civilized nation has FULL GUN REGISTRATION! Our streets will be safer, our police more efficient, and the world will follow our lead into the future!
by Hitler,1935  WHO WAS A SOCIALIST HIMSELF! 

One man with a gun can control 100 men without one.  Make searches and hold executions for found arms. by V. I. Lenin

Government begins at the end of a gun barrel by Chairman Moa

If the opposition disarms, well and good. If it refuses to disarm, we shall disarm them ourselves. by Joseph Stalin

We cant be so fixated on our desire to preserve the rights of ordinary Americans by Bill Clinton

Terrorism is the best political weapon, for nothing drives people harder than fear of a sudden death. by Hitler

There ought to be limits to freedom. George W. Bush

We are on the verge of a Global TRANSFORMATION. All we need is the right major crisis  ?in order to create?  world socialist government. David Rockefeller (my OLD copy from the printer is messed up ?? Search internet for whole quote.)

----------


## Unregistered

Step 1. [Mod: however spam is discouraged]

----------


## DamianTV

For the Guests...

What saddens me is how many problems that are created by too much Govt seem to always have the solution of even more Govt, and this concept applies to pretty much everything.  Education, Gun Control, the Economy, International Relations, Smoking, etc.

Personally, I believe Govt should be limited and restricted.  It needs to be accountable to the people.  I do believe some form of Govt is necessary.  It can become dangerous if it gets out of control, and if it lacks the power to protect the rights of the people it serves.  Its a balance.  And we're way way off kilter...

(Intended for a Light Debate.  For anything more serious, its time to register and post in the rest of the Forums...)

----------


## Unregistered

please call me. (865) xxx-xxxx

----------


## pcosmar

> please call me. (865) xxx-xxxx


Nope,, I have folks closer than Tennessee.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## oyarde

> 


That one is good , but I usually go with Yer Blues off of the White Album.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> please call me. (865) xxx-xxxx





> 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WTdTwcmxyo

----------


## pcosmar

> please call me. (865) xxx-xxxx

----------


## Unregistered

u should ve been the president but USA isnt a democracy. at least with russians we know whos got the real power whos in charge, but in the US who is?

----------


## dannno

> u should ve been the president but USA isnt a democracy. at least with russians we know whos got the real power whos in charge, but in the US who is?


The people who own the banks.

----------


## Unregistered pmp

Amazing ! I just got 3500 RP code for totally FREE ! Come and download code too

----------


## food for thought

Kenyan-born Obama All Set for U.S. Senate (June 27,'04)

***Significants - Presidents have be be natural born citizens of the USA. Being born in Kenya is an automatic disqualification!!!!!*** 

KENYA, Africa - June 27, 2004 - Kenyan-born U.S. Senate hopeful Barrack Obama appeared set to take over the Illinois Senate seat after his main rival, Jack Ryan, dropped out of the race on Friday night amid a furor over lurid sex club allegations. 

The allegations that horrified fellow Republicans and caused his once-promising candidacy to implode in four short days have given Obama a clear lead as Republicans struggled to fetch an alternative.

Ryans campaign began to crumble on Monday following the release of embarrassing records from his divorce. In the records, his ex-wife, Boston Public actress Jeri Ryan, said her former husband took her to kinky sex clubs in Paris, New York and New Orleans.

"Its clear to me that a vigorous debate on the issues most likely could not take place if I remain in the race," Ryan, 44, said in a statement. "What would take place, rather, is a brutal, scorched-earth campaign - the kind of campaign that has turned off so many voters, the kind of politics I refuse to play."

Although Ryan disputed the allegations, saying he and his wife went to one avant-garde club in Paris and left because they felt uncomfortable, lashed out at the media and said it was "truly outrageous" that the Chicago Tribune got a judge to unseal the records.

...

"I feel for him actually," Obama told a Chicago TV station. "What hes gone through over the last three days I think is something you wouldnt wish on anybody."

The Republican state committee must now choose a replacement for Ryan, who had won in the primaries against seven contenders. Its task is complicated by the fact that Obama holds a comfortable lead in the polls and is widely regarded as a rising Democrat star.

The chairwoman of the Illinois Republican Party, Judy Topinka, said at a news conference, after Ryan withdrew, that Republicans would probably take several weeks to settle on a new candidate.

"Obviously, this is a bad week for our party and our state," she said.

As recently as Thursday, spokesmen for the Ryan campaign still insisted that Ryan would remain in the race. Ryan had defended himself saying, "Theres no breaking of any laws. Theres no breaking of any marriage laws. Theres no breaking of the Ten Commandments anywhere."

Source: Associated Press

Now, tell me our mainstream news isn't controlled. The Communist Russians should be proud of their brothern in the U.S. mainstream press, right?  This means everything Obama has done in the White House is a SCAM, a FRAUD, etc.!  It also say that the people that are running our law enforcement agencies are FRAUDS AS WELL. 6 years now and they have still done nothing about it! Where are the hearings, the calls for impeachment of this imposter, the criminal investigations, etc.?

P.S. In case you think I am just biased here, I would tell you that George W. Bush, Bill Clinton, Ronald Reagan. and Jimmy Carter weren't qualified to be President either because they didn't spend the 14 years as residents of Washington, DC aka the United States to qualify as President either. You see, the name of our country is the United States of America and its capital is called the United States. It was originally located in Philadelphia, but it was later moved to Washington, DC.  This time around we have Marco Rubio who was born in Cuba and Ted Cruz who was born in Canada, both are not qualified because they aren't "natural born" citizens. As for the rest of them, name one of the announced contenders who was born in the USA and has been a resident of Washington, DC for 14 years. Jeb Bush, Chris Christie,  Bobby Jendal, Rand Paul, etc.? Ron Paul is qualified, but his son needs a few more years in DC to Constitutionally qualify if you are trying to follow the Constitution, right?

P.S. I wish Ron Paul felt young enough to run for 2 more terms, but I get the impression that ship has sailed.

----------


## Unregistered

> well start talking guests... sound out about Syria


Hi there. I have a great favor if you have a moment, please fill out the questionnaire, which will take up to 3 minutes. It is very necessary to me to work. I don't have friends outside my country, so please help in international forum. Thank you in advance!

[Mod-No Spam!]

----------


## acptulsa

> great site to start playing marvel woh


If I knock your marvels out of the ring do I get to keep them and vring them home with me?

----------


## Unregistered

I would like to get RPF member mosquitobite a picture they requested in another thread. Is there a way for a non-member to do so?

----------


## acptulsa

> I would like to get RPF member mosquitobite a picture they requested in another thread. Is there a way for a non-member to do so?


You're welcome to join!

Otherwise, plug a link to it in here, either alone or in these: [IMG](link)[/IMG]

If it isn't on the web, but in your computer, no.  No way.

----------


## Unregistered

> You're welcome to join!
> 
> Otherwise, plug a link to it in here, either alone or in these: [IMG](link)[/IMG]
> 
> If it isn't on the web, but in your computer, no.  No way.


I didn't think links were allowed, but I'll try the [IMG](link)[/IMG].

But no, I'm not welcome to join.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I would like to get RPF member mosquitobite a  picture they requested in another thread. Is there a way for a  non-member to do so?





> You're welcome to join!
> 
> Otherwise, plug a link to it in here, either alone or in these: [IMG](link)[/IMG]


Isn't there some sort of requirement (like 10 posts or so) before you can embed pictures or videos?

In any case, the url can still be posted. It might not be an active or "hot" link, but it could still be copied & pasted.




> If it isn't on the web, but in your computer, no.  No way.


Actually, if it's on your computer, you could upload it to an image hosting service such as http://imgur.com and then give a link to the uploaded image.

----------


## Unregistered

Nope, the [IMG](link)[/IMG] won't work:
"Post denied. To prevent spam bots from posting on our forum, new users must have at least 1 post before posting links or images. 

If you are quoting another member that has a link or image you will have to remove that from your post.

Please contact the site staff if you have any questions or issues. Thank you!"

And contacting site staff around here is pretty much a waste of time. That last line should probably be removed, to save people time.

----------


## Unregistered

Trying to post the link, but make it not active by replacing the "tt" with "xx" at the beginning:
hxxp://imgur.com/sI92qlb

Replacing the "xx" letters above after the "h" and before the "p", with the "tt" as it should be in a normal link, and see if it will work.
So, the link should start as "http" instead of "hxxp", I did the xx to break the link and see if it would post.

----------


## Occam's Banana

So is this it? "Dick Cheney Risk" ... I remember someone around here saying he/she wanted one of those ...

----------


## Unregistered

> So is this it? "Dick Cheney Risk" ... I remember someone around here saying he/she wanted one of those ...
> 
> [IMG]hxxp://i.imgur.com/sI92qlb.jpg[/IMG]


Yes, I saw mosquitobite request it in another thread, and just edited it.

If you can point mosquitobite to it here, or even share it over in that thread (hxxp://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?454473-Dick-Cheney-Rand-Paul-%91Basically-an-Isolationist%92), I would appreciate it. And I'll give you a thoughtful +rep for it, since I can't actually give you a real one myself.

Also, I'll watch that thread and this one for any other ideas/changes to it.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Yes, I saw mosquitobite request it in another thread, and just edited it.
> 
> If you can point mosquitobite to it here, or even share it over in that thread (hxxp://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?454473-Dick-Cheney-Rand-Paul-%91Basically-an-Isolationist%92), I would appreciate it. And I'll give you a thoughtful +rep for it, since I can't actually give you a real one myself.
> 
> Also, I'll watch that thread and this one for any other ideas/changes to it.


Done.

----------


## specsaregood

> Yes, I saw mosquitobite request it in another thread, and just edited it.
> 
> If you can point mosquitobite to it here, or even share it over in that thread (hxxp://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?454473-Dick-Cheney-Rand-Paul-%91Basically-an-Isolationist%92), I would appreciate it. And I'll give you a thoughtful +rep for it, since I can't actually give you a real one myself.
> 
> Also, I'll watch that thread and this one for any other ideas/changes to it.


thanks!, why not register? you seem like a good chap.

----------


## Unregistered

> Done.


Thank you. And I agree with your signature on the side, truth is treason. Even to some of those among us, apparently. Posting opinions and facts based on actions/non-actions/posts/emails (truth), is apparently not wanted by some around here, and is worthy of a ban.

Trying to get any rational explanation for decisions around here, and why the guidelines apply to some and not others, that isn't full of crap and lies, is like trying to get an answer from the IRS or NSA these days, or writing your Congressmen expecting a legitimate answer on why they don't vote according to the Constitution.

----------


## nayjevin

> Thank you. And I agree with your signature on the side, truth is treason. Even to some of those among us, apparently. Posting opinions and facts based on actions/non-actions/posts/emails (truth), is apparently not wanted by some around here, and is worthy of a ban.
> 
> Trying to get any rational explanation for decisions around here, and why the guidelines apply to some and not others, that isn't full of crap and lies, is like trying to get an answer from the IRS or NSA these days, or writing your Congressmen expecting a legitimate answer on why they don't vote according to the Constitution.


Dealing with certain problem posters is like dealing with children.  Why can't I have a cookie?  You haven't eaten dinner.  But I want a cookie!  But you need to eat dinner first.  You are exactly like the guards at the concentration camps!

----------

